# Let's 11/8



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

Heading out the door for the hour drive to my stand in lake county. Seen 7 doe and on sparky chase a doe. 
Let's see if the big boy comes in for my birthday!! 
Shoot straight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Happy birthday jk6555, hope you punch a hole in a big one today !! Sitting this one out, had to drive home from Branch county yesterday to take care of my buck I shot in the morning, good luck everyone !
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa here I was thinking I was going to be lucky enough to start another LTFS two days in a row! 

Yesterday was best day of hunting for me all season. 8 different deer 7 does and the same 6 pt twice. Hoping to capitalize from the same stand today if they don't give me a shot going to bring the climbing sticks and move about 40 yards North to a trail I hadn't noticed during my spring scouting. Let's put some more brown down today! Good luck!


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

What part of lake county?


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

About to walk out the door to the honey hole in Gratiot co. Shoot straight all!


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Heading out and hope to be sitting by 5:30. It'll be a long cold and dark sit but I'm hoping to get in before they filter thru before daylight like yesterday morning. I could use a little of that wind from yesterday for cover noise but will settle for what I've got. Should be able to hear them coming from a long ways this morning. Good luck to all that are heading out


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Got up here in the yoop yesterday and did some scouting. Found zero sign so I'll be scouting a new area this morning and hopefully find something good. It's chilly up here.


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

norton shores killer said:


> What part of lake county?


Irons


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here we go. Good luck today. It will be tough to beat yesterday's LFTS but let's give it a shot.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

heading out in a few, was slow yesterday seen a few doe but not a lot of pushing like Wed and Thur. See what happens this morning.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful morning, heading out now good luck all should be good.


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

15 minutes out from the farm in Jackson County. I have a feeling I'm going to wish I brought my quiet boots this morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck ladies and gentlemen! A lot of deer are going to fall today with this weather. I'll be in stand by 0600... Leaves are gonna be crunchy!


----------



## catfishkelly (Mar 22, 2015)

Heading out in sw Genesee County by 6, good luck everyone.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

28 in Parma this morning. This should be deer hunting weather! I'm in, good luck, shoot straight.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Going to head out to my stand at 6 here in Barry Co. Now do I hunt in the woods or the standing corn? It's to early o make decisions.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Brrrrr! Perfect! Let's get this done!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Heading out herei n Huron county again. Hopefully get it done today. Nice and cold and not much wind, which has been screwing my hunts lately.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Getting ready for day 9 of 10! Hoping to finish off my vacation with a nice buck! Good luck everyone!


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Getting ready to rock here in Alcona, Hope the 10pt from yesterday and maybe some newbies are working the ridges again today! Yesterday was an awesome hunt! Went out to drain the mongoose just now hit the spotlight and 5 does were milling/bedded 40YDS from camp!


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just noticed autocorrect took over for the thread title! Lol


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready to head to the farm in Barry County! Had a great hunt yesterday just didn't have a shooter in range until it was too dark. Hoping one comes through in daylight today! Prepared to sit all day again if need be! Good luck!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

After putting up with a fussy baby all night it was tough getting up this morning. Quick pit stop at Walmart to grab some socks. Forgot my thick ones and don't think my liner socks are gonna cut it this morning. Dead quiet in Hillsdale. Won't be sneaking in this morning!


----------



## cgrysen123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Landowner said there was a nice buck up by the house yesterday morning, which I slept through. Lol. I Set up the climber right behind the barn the night before thinking I was going to sit yesterday, but it's still there... Not going to miss it today! Good luck, all!


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Going out manistee county perfectly still


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Getting ready and heading to Otsego. Waiting until first light to access my field edge stand so I don't bump anything out of the fields.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Checking in from Ingham county! Frost on the ground!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Crap ola, I just woke up because I forgot to set my alarm!! Thankfully my bladder eomr me up or id stoll br sleeping. Looks like I'll be pulling the 7:30 to noon sit today.

Drinking coffee now, gonna hit the head, shower then sneak out after day light.

Edit: Huron county


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

About to get out of the jeep in Roscommon co, cold one today fellas, SHOOT STRAIGHT!


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Sitting in the dark near Tawas Lake...feels its going to be another banner day to be in the woods.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Listening to an owl here in Genesee co hoping for some magic this morning. Good luck boys and girls!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On stand and ready. Frosty and no wind. Got dropped off and the opposite side of property. Coming in the back door to sit a virgin stand


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Heading out in GT County. Nice frosty morning. Glad I took the time to rake my path in. I'll be able to hear them coming from a mile away. Good luck to all.


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

The plan to get out early seems to be paying off. I'm covered in deer and have had a buck freshening up my mock scrape and did a little rubbing too. Now for it to get light so I can actually see what I'm hearing.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Ready in Barry county. Should be a great morning.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Out again in Lapeer county. Nice calm crisp 27 degrees. Brother is with me this morning. Hoping one of us arrows a deer!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy cow, it actually feels like November bow season out here. 29 degrees in cass county.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Woke up way late this morning. Decided to hunt behind my house for the first time this year. Hopefully this goes well.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## lapeerhunter10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Slipped into a new stand that hasn't been hunted once this year. This is what deer season feels like. Lapeer County.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Up 20 in Lapeer county in a stand I haven't hunted all year. Heart rate is back to normal now. Had a chipmunk make a nest on my stand seat. He made a helluva shreak as he jumped out of the stand.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Settled in Osceola. Only two does last night. Hoping things pick up. On the lake 80 this morning. Only sat weds night And only morning hunted it once back oct 4 so hoping it pays off resting. Winds good and temps rock.


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> Up 20 in Lapeer county in a stand I haven't hunted all year. Heart rate is back to normal now. Had a chipmunk make a nest on my stand seat. He made a helluva shreak as he jumped out of the stand.


I wonder if his heart rate is back to normal?


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Day 9 of 9.... Isabella bucks will hopefully be moving


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

SIaBST said:


> I wonder if his heart rate is back to normal?


He may be dead after that jump. Lol. Got a buck grunting in brush. It's cold but actuon is heating up.


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup in Tustin. Good Luck all


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice. Leelanau Co.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Calm and cold morning in Osceola County...crunchy leaves...just heard the first gun shot. Someone must have got their Sundays mixed up!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm...I think someone thought today was opening day of firearm season by me...heard 2 close together shots fairly close to me about 6:50. Maybe a farm or 2 away....I don't think there are any ponds over there either.....


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Living through your posts today, keep them coming! Church and family commitments today, no hunting. One more sit coming Wednesday morning before I leave for SD. I got a West River Rifle tag burning a hole in my pocket! Good luck all!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My first sit in a new ladder stand.


----------



## MeatnPotatoes (Oct 28, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> Hmm...I think someone thought today was opening day of firearm season by me...heard 2 close together shots fairly close to me about 6:50. Maybe a farm or 2 away....I don't think there are any ponds over there either.....


Same thing here. Hoping to see the giant ten that was bedded down for two hours yesterday morning.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

All set up in alcona co. Quiet out here today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Had a doe blowing every couple minutes about an hour ago.....damnit!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Picture perfect then a small game hunter came through.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Just had a small 6 chase a doe over the ridge


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out here in Oakland county. Just had a buck cruise through out of range. Hoping for good movement this morning. Good luck all!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Last sit at camp in Alcona county until I return with the rifle. Yesterday was a great day of hunting, many bucks seen just need them to come a bit closer. Good luck all! B


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Posted up in Kalamazoo Co. this morning in a similar location to where I missed a giant yesterday morning. Yesterday was very slow, only seeing one buck in the AM and one doe in the PM. Hopefully today will be better! Good luck all


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Hanging out in lake county. Got into the stand a little later than hoped but just had 3 does go flying by followed by a small buck


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ready to go in Calhoun nice cool 23 degrees and no wind , it really can't get much better then these conditions for the rut hunt!!!! Good luck all


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Things heating up based off recent posts in last hour. Had a good 8pt hold up in rose bushes at 35yds. He's now somewhere in the thick hellhole that Is my property.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sitting today out since I got my buck last night, gonna let the property cool off and get some housework done before next weekend. Good luck to all!


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

cstroh said:


> Just had a big 8 cruise thru at 70 yds didn't care what I had to say, kinda starting to wish I had a gun already lol


Same thing just happened to me


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

rz6x59 said:


> Just tried to glass the swamp through the end of my grunt call. I have been out in the woods way to long.


I almost laughed out load in my treestand after reading that!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Are you in Saginaw county? I have seen 0 rutting activity in Thomas Township. My worst season ever for deer sightings on this property and I have been hunting here since I was a little kid.


Yup, Bridgeport township to be exact... Hardly any rutting activity to speak of and not a single bit of chasing


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Got a 4pt pushing a doe and a fawn. He ran the fawn into an autumn olive bush. Lol


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

Here is my little Kalkaska 6pt! A great morning for me!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good thing I packed my lunch...a mature doe just bedded behind me only 20 yds away! Hopefully she will lure in a mature buck!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

dthogey said:


> Here is my little Kalkaska 6pt! A great morning for me!


Congrats! He's a nice 1.5 yr old buck!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I love vanilla naturally flavored Nature Valley yogurt chewy granola bars..........


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

dewy6068 said:


> Congrats! He's a nice 1.5 yr old buck!!


In Kalkaska county that might be a 2.5. Not all that corn and beans to feed on in the oak grubs up north.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Missed a giant first thing this am.

Clipped hair..didn't even have time to range find him. Pushing a doe..stopped him and estimated 40. He was 30.

Now depression has set in.

First arrow I have released on a buck in 4 years.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

So far this morning I have seen two button bucks, one solo doe, and a small buck following a doe. St Clair County.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Tough luck Koz. That happened to me last year.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey guys, quick question. Do I hunt the field edge or go into the woods to my other stand about 100 yrds in, while the combine is here taking down the corn???


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Just loosed one on a doe at 35 yards
> 
> 
> -Sent from d_mobile


You mean an arrow right? Or is yesterday's problem still with you??


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

SCORE! Gotta give him some time...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

firemantom said:


> Hey guys, quick question. Do I hunt the field edge or go into the woods to my other stand about 100 yrds in, while the combine is here taking down the corn???


Sounds like your prayers were answered...

That's a tough one. I think it would depend if your othe stand leads them to the closest bedding area. If not then I would sit field edge at least then you can see what comes out!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

multibeard said:


> In Kalkaska county that might be a 2.5. Not all that corn and beans to feed on in the oak grubs up north.


Then congrats again! My criteria is 2.5 or older so I would have shot him also!!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like some good action , just got back from Missouri last night will be back in stand tommorow morning . Good luck all


----------



## pacman82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Heard one doe bleat early this a.m., went to a different spot to.check on a stand and a buck was locked down with a doe in the middle of a recent clear cut. Day late I guess


----------



## cgrysen123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I got down a little early cuz I had to go to church, went to a nearby scrape to check if he'd been there, then headed towards the house only to see a buck in the middle of the yard. Had I seen him before I got down, I have no doubt I would've got a crack at him.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Well that didn't go as I expected!! Just had the farmer take down 25 acres of corn while I was 75 yrds inside the woods & didn't see a single deer come out!?! Either there's no deer on there or they headed west into the neighbors crp field. I hope I get another chance, the farmer should be going to the larger back corn field to take that down, I hope!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

firemantom said:


> Well that didn't go as I expected!! Just had the farmer take down 25 acres of corn while I was 75 yrds inside the woods & didn't see a single deer come out!?! Either there's no deer on there or they headed west into the neighbors crp field. I hope I get another chance, the farmer should be going to the larger back corn field to take that down, I hope!


Wow. That's too bad. Hope the other field is holding them all


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

saw 2 smaller does this morning something ate all the bait last night after dark headed back out in a bit


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I need some hunting porn since I can't get out, HELP!! Feed the addiction


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Left the woods and encountered 4 kids. One was carrying a .22. I asked they were squirrel hunting and the one said "we have some stuff to check out" Seemed kind of strange to me.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Left the woods and encountered 4 kids. One was carrying a .22. I asked they were squirrel hunting and the one said "we have some stuff to check out" Seemed kind of strange to me.


Traps?


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

RMH said:


> OH.......did I mention I love green apple Gatorade and PBJ's..........mmmm


That looks a lot like the pic from last weekend, i suppose a pee bottle pic is next.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Climbed into the stand at 2pm. Neighbors across the section were sighting in their guns, but had a deer between me and them. It was about 150yards out, but couldn't tell what it was. It didn't mind the shooting. Neighbors are still shooting now 40 minutes later.


----------



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Left the woods and encountered 4 kids. One was carrying a .22. I asked they were squirrel hunting and the one said "we have some stuff to check out" Seemed kind of strange to me.


Checking traps?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Beautiful evening in Manistee area. 








Plot has never been greener this time of year.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I guess I should get dressed and get back out there


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Been on stand for an hour. Neighbors dog barking and some kids running a dirt bike. Oh well beautiful day.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Got in my "blind" (old gazebo half collapsed) and sat down. Ten minutes later the neighbors starter burning leaves about 300 yards away. Odds of me not seeing a deer?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Just got in my blind. In a new spot and new area. It's pretty windy. In Iron county.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Calhoun county. Saw two young bucks, a spike and a fork horn walking together, both passed right under me. That and three does was all I saw till I got down at 11.


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice and quiet


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Giraffe45 said:


> Got in my "blind" (old gazebo half collapsed) and sat down. Ten minutes later the neighbors starter burning leaves about 300 yards away. Odds of me not seeing a deer?


I shot a really nice 8 a couple years ago in that same situation. Woods was full of smoke. I did 3 can calls and started texting my brother. He still laughs about it. I sent him a text saying I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY I'M OUT HERE. I'M GETTING ALL SMELLY AND NO WAY AM I GOING TO SEE ANYTHING. 1.5 minutes later I sent another text saying I JUST SMOKED A BIG ONE!! The buck came in on a string looking for the doe


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well all settled in stand in lapeer county. Osceola was a bust between two guys hunting two different 80's. Figured I'd save some vacation for later and return to work tomorrow. Good luck people


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

RMH said:


> Took Dan about an hour to get over same problem last year.


From hero to zero in split 80,000 of a second.


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

RMH said:


> I love vanilla naturally flavored Nature Valley yogurt chewy granola bars..........


I can always count on this guy to make me hungry in the stand


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Out in Saginaw cty. Been out since 230. Gonna shape up to be a very quiet night. Wish there was some wind.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

On stand in NW Cass Co. Small bucks chasing yesterday. No shooters chasing that I've seen yet.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

No midday action today once the bedded doe walked off about 11:30. Except the neighboring farmer walking to wood line looking/yelling for his dog "Molly". Been quiet since about 1:30. Definitely done does bedded nearby so I'm hoping a shooter will come through looking for a hot one!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

RMH said:


> OH.......did I mention I love green apple Gatorade and PBJ's..........mmmm


Holy smokes! What do you get? About 2 sandwiches out of a jar of jelly? Lol. At least your sugar won't get low!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

only one deer this morning moved across the start for the afternoon hunt up for an hour 2 small bucks so far


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Holy smokes! What do you get? About 2 sandwiches out of a jar of jelly? Lol. At least your sugar won't get low!


Haha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

koz bow said:


> From hero to zero in split 80,000 of a second.



Man, Kozbows are fast. 

At least you did not draw blood.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been out all day in Barry, only seen one baby doe at 7am. Back sitting on the freshly cut corn field hoping the deer come from the neighbors CRP.


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well that was the crunchiest walk in of the year.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Just made a squirrel angry. Tapped him with my arrow.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Went out this morning. About 200 yards away I saw a decent sized deer, but due to the sun could not tell if it was a doe or buck. 15 minutes after it walked away, I had a button buck sprint across a field into the woods, run away from me, then run back. Was able to stop him with a few grunts. He milled around a while before going to where the other deer was to feed for 10 minutes. 

I have not seen a buck yet this year.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

A buddy put this guy down this morning.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

lizajane said:


> Just made a squirrel angry. Tapped him with my arrow.


Lucky he didn't come at you like a spider monkey!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

RMH said:


> OH.......did I mention I love green apple Gatorade and PBJ's..........mmmm


 Too sweet for me I like orange. I also like butter on my peanut butter and jellies. I know I'm weird.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Phoolish said:


> Too sweet for me I like orange. I also like butter on my peanut butter and jellies. I know I'm weird.


You have to be older than 60


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Huge half rack 8-10 just walked through 60-80 yards out. He paid no attention to bleat or grunts.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

back out in davison nice night good luck


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

Phoolish said:


> Too sweet for me I like orange. I also like butter on my peanut butter and jellies. I know I'm weird.


Some people just want to watch the world burn


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Had 2 young does come in 15 minutes apart. I thought the second one was being followed as she trotted to me and past only to stop and look back twice. Haven't seen anything behind her. Another hour and a half to go though.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

tman1560 said:


> Some people just want to watch the world burn


Some days


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

ryanp0000 said:


> back out in davison nice night good luck


We need to see some Genesee Co bucks hit the dirt!!!!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have 2 does out about 125yds. They seem calm. Too calm.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

i agree im only a half mile from lapeer county but im still in genesee county


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hunting new property Berrien county nephew shot 8 pt at Friday


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

koz bow said:


> Missed a giant first thing this am.
> 
> Clipped hair..didn't even have time to range find him. Pushing a doe..stopped him and estimated 40. He was 30.
> 
> ...


Did the same thing last night. It has been running on loop in my head since it happened. I feel your pain.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

my genesee county 5 point from oct. 3rd not huge but i dont see many bucks just a lot of does


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

3 1-2 hour later...


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

another pic


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

,4 little bucks so far.


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

ryanp0000 said:


> i agree im only a half mile from lapeer county but im still in genesee county


I'm in davison on border of lapeer also.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Blueump said:


> 3 1-2 hour later...
> View attachment 195642


Congrats BlueUmp! You in Ohio?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

ryanp0000 said:


> another pic


Sweet. Congrats!!!!


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good buck ump!

It's so quiet here that one could hear a squirrel drop his nuts.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

firemedic19 said:


> I'm in davison on border of lapeer also.


Me too. Right across 69 from DeBucks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just passed a basket 8 point. Nice young buck


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Giraffe45 said:


> Got in my "blind" (old gazebo half collapsed) and sat down. Ten minutes later the neighbors starter burning leaves about 300 yards away. Odds of me not seeing a deer?


Better than their trash. Happens last week to my hunting cloths on the line. Grrrr


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I've seen more bucks and almost as many total deer in the last 45 minutes than I saw on a 6 hour sit this morning.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

PTPD2312 said:


> Good buck ump!
> 
> It's so quiet here that one could hear a squirrel drop his nuts.


I thought I heard a buck grunt ,but it was a chickadee passing gas!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

im on henderson between lippincott and atherton


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Couldn't get out until now. Had a six point making a scrape right next to my stand and then saw a shooter buck across the field before I even got in my stand. Hoping the big boy comes back my way.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

let 4 arrows fly.. attached to my quiver...damnit. haven't hunted an evening here. Back after the ten I nicked friday


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Im starting to think I might get skunked tonight


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

Been super slow here in Jackson County for me over the last three days. Decided to call it at 2:00. Climbed down and pulled the trail cam card that is on a tree next to the one I was hunting in. A couple of really nice bucks passing through here during daylight over the past week. Climbed back up and here for the duration.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

ryanp0000 said:


> im on henderson between lippincott and atherton


I used to work over on Lapeer rd by Perani Arena...know the area well!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Last Sunday of piece and quite.


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

Just had a decent little 2 1/2 yo 8 or 10 cruise by...


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Now I have a couple of guys that have hollered at each other for the last half an hour. Worst part is they sound like they are where the deer come from to me. Have to love state land


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> We need to see some Genesee Co bucks hit the dirt!!!!!


Tomorrow mon frere, tomorrow...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

RMH said:


> Last Sunday of piece and quite.


Yup....sad to see it go. The Big Slaughter is coming


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

ryanp0000 said:


> im on henderson between lippincott and atherton


Lol I'm on Henderson but between Richfield Coldwater


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> A buddy put this guy down this morning.


Wow, nice buck. I didn't even know Pat hunted...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

plugger said:


> View attachment 195635


Nine does fed down through but nary a buck. This field had alfalfa planted about the second week of august. I had a good catch but slow growth so I broadcasted some winter wheat on the second week in September. It's fun to watch how they feed between the wheat to get the alfalfa. This plot is a fun one to hunt because it is a travel lane. The deer feed through on their way to somewhere they can do more damage.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Tomorrow mon frere, tomorrow...


I'll be out in the AM trying to get it done


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Bowhunt said:


> Congrats BlueUmp! You in Ohio?


Yeah, the 3rd year in a row I've harvested a beautiful public land buck in Ohio - specifically on this weekend each year. The killer was the drag back uphill. He went about 500 yards (all downhill) after I took out a single lung and his liver. I found him laying in the dry riverbed.

I've resorted to coming here to actually get a decent chance at a mature animal. Say what you want about the NW 13 restrictions and their supposed "it works" = but I hunt hard there too, and I haven't seen a single buck that is legal yet this year. That includes both public and private land. Southern Ohio public land is vast and it really produces. Tags are over the counter and cost about $150 total. 

Do your homework, and it pays off. It took me 2 years of scanning areal photos, topography maps and boots on the ground before I was ready to hunt. I got this guy after scouting a brand new area yesterday afternoon. Found a single scrape, set up in the funnel close to it, and bingo! I'm blessed to be 3 for 3. Now to head home for a sleepy gun season.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Well my hunt ended an hour early. The neighbor kid shot a doe fawn and it ran onto our property. 2 min. after the shot, he's on his cell phone, talking loud, spitting chew from his stand etc... total disregard to anyone that might be around.

I then saw him walking toward our property then I started hearing twigs snap and branches break inside our woods. I get down and walk to the area to find him 70 yards inside our woods.

Wtf is wrong with people 

a) not waiting until dark or 
b) not asking permission before coming into your property 

I politely told him 3 tines people are hunting in here and to please remain quiet and come get us right after dark and we'll be glad to help. 

I am more than willing to help gut and drag but out of respect, call or have the owner call before blindly trampling onto someone else's property. After telling him that 3 times, I kinda got the FU feeling.

That's ok, polite once. I'm a comlete dick a second time if a simple request isn't made 

PS - dad who was hunting inside the woods said a nice 6 point ran by after this guy blindly walked into a known Beding area.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty bummed. Misjudged distance and shot just over a really nice 8 point.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a great night here in St. Clair County. 

Saw some chasing and 2 different bucks, one a possible shooter.

Looks like it is starting here!


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Son shot this decent 8pt tonight...his first buck with a bow! Super proud!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

gillcommander said:


> Son shot this decent 8pt tonight...his first buck with a bow! Super proud!
> 
> View attachment 195662


It's a beauty!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

gillcommander said:


> Son shot this decent 8pt tonight...his first buck with a bow! Super proud!


Awesome deer with any weapon!


----------



## MSU72 (Oct 18, 2015)

unbelievable day. Saw 4 does being chased by a buck by my buddy off to the west about 200 yards. He did not see a big body 8 coming toward him on the edge of the field. I kept saying in my head you gotta shoot that buck!!! Shoot him shoot him.. My buddy never saw him... Came within 30 yards of him... Well maybe he will follow the edge of the field around and come my way. No way he will wonder off no way no way he's following the field right to me watched him come 200 yards right in front of me at 20 yards. Boo ya. Got him low.. Crazy thing is he runs back to my buddy. He does not realize I've already shot him. He Takes two shots at him and does not know he's already got an extra hole in his lungs. We let him lay down for awhile. We did know my arrow got home because of the blood on my arrow. Buddy's first error had no blood and never found his second arrow. We let this beauty 8 lay down for a few hours and found him. Team work and a great day!!!! Deer in the freezer. What a day. I don't know how to post pictures. I will try and figure it out


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

bkglad said:


> You have to be older than 60


Less than half, 26 haha. I'm not much for sweet drinks and that's how my grandma made them when I was little and she would babysit me. Haha


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Time to get the beagle in shape and the traps ready


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Sat this morning on Barry Co state land. Saw 2 does about 30 mins after light but nothing else till noon. Wife sat the stand tonight and saw the same two does (probably). Came out of the swamps and then got pushed around a thicket by another deer. She said "I saw the two does and another deer running around with its head down chasing them." I said "babe...that one probably had horns" LOL. Same stand last night for me and watched a buck corral a doe in a thicket out in the swamp.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool looking buck FP!! Looks like he did a nose dive in the swamp muck!!! Congrats

Lets hear the story!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sprytle said:


> Cool looking buck FP!! Looks like he did a nose dive in the swamp muck!!! Congrats


I hoped he'd head to the high ground but that would be too easy. He bumped a doe out of her bed, she brought him right to me.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Time to get the beagle in shape and the traps ready
> 
> View attachment 195675


Nice pair of bucks this year, FREEPOP. Congrats!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Time to get the beagle in shape and the traps ready
> 
> View attachment 195675


Nice one! I must have completely missed your first one...are you tagged out now? By the looks of all that mud you had your work cut out for you getting that one out!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

gillcommander said:


> Son shot this decent 8pt tonight...his first buck with a bow! Super proud!
> 
> View attachment 195662


\

Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Time to get the beagle in shape and the traps ready
> 
> View attachment 195675


Congrats!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

gillcommander said:


> Son shot this decent 8pt tonight...his first buck with a bow! Super proud!
> 
> View attachment 195662


Heck of a buck with any weapon, but especially for his first archery kill


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Nice one! I must have completely missed your first one...are you tagged out now? By the looks of all that mud you had your work cut out for you getting that one out!


I have some doe tags to round out the freezer. I don't know if I took you to that particular swamp but none of them are any fun. I told my friend that one of these days I'm gonna have to start shooting the smaller ones.


----------

